# Two-tone HRB



## BassBlaster (Nov 17, 2012)

I finally got around to turning some of the honduras rosewood burl that WMM sent to me. This stuff is incredible. This one has a bit of sapwood on it. I put it on a Sierra Elegant Beauty in black titanium and platinum.

This is the first of a group of pens I'm collecting to start an Etsy page. Got some rollerballs and fountains coming that I will add to that collection as well as some of BG's bangles!!

[attachment=13575]

A little better view of the stunning grain in this wood...

[attachment=13576]


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 17, 2012)

I just realized that if you look at the platinum clip ring, you can see the reflection of my photo box setup including the camera and the tripod, lol.


----------



## Eerosen (Nov 17, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> I just realized that if you look at the platinum clip ring, you can see the reflection of my photo box setup including the camera and the tripod, lol.



Beautiful pen


----------



## BangleGuy (Nov 18, 2012)

Very nice Bass! I love the grain patterns in HRB. I have made a few bangles from HRB and they are sweet. BTW, You might try the new Virage kits from Berea, I am in the middle of an art show this weekend and folks really like the feel of the Virage.


----------



## JMC (Nov 18, 2012)

Very nice Dennis.


----------



## bearmanric (Nov 18, 2012)

Love it looks great. Rick


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 18, 2012)

BangleGuy said:


> Very nice Bass! I love the grain patterns in HRB. I have made a few bangles from HRB and they are sweet. BTW, You might try the new Virage kits from Berea, I am in the middle of an art show this weekend and folks really like the feel of the Virage.



Thanks!! I'm definately gonna try the Virage. I really like the looks of that pen. I guess to me it looks like a masculine version of a Sierra. They are on my list the next time I order from Berea!


----------



## davidgiul (Nov 18, 2012)

Nicely done.


----------



## CulinaryBoards (Nov 19, 2012)

Love the grain, nice combination!


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 19, 2012)

Very nice ... I just love that stuff.

I'm saving the HRB I bought from WMM for fountain pens (though there might be some left-overs that end up as Mesas/Sierras/wossnames :naughty2:)


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 19, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> Very nice ... I just love that stuff.
> 
> I'm saving the HRB I bought from WMM for fountain pens (though there might be some left-overs that end up as Mesas/Sierras/wossnames :naughty2:)



I have 3 1/2 blanks left. They are gonna be fountains and the 1/2 may be a Virage. I just ordered some Jr Gent II's in fountain and rollerballs. I might get a couple of Jr Statesmens in my next order. This stuff deserves to be on nice higher end componants!!


----------

